

A Digital Detox Test: Unplug Twitter and Facebook. Put Off Email and Smartphone - Gnarl
http://www.nytimes.com/2014/02/09/fashion/digital-detox-email-smartphone-social-media.html

======
donniezazen
More than need of Detox I feel lack of a system to consume random information.
All networks weather Google+ or Facebook or Twitter want to lock users in
their restricted systems. You can't always get news in your favorite network
because posting to a variety of protocols is not so much feasible for content
providers. Frequency of news also increase as networks get bigger and bigger.

Also I am trying to get into Android development which makes it a necessity
for me to follow various news portals to stay top of the next big thing.

------
kseistrup
February challenge: 24 hour fasts from email and social networks ⌘
[http://www.hibernate.cc/](http://www.hibernate.cc/)

------
ksk
Rather ironic.. considering a detox diet is snake-oil BS designed to lure
idiots with money.

